# Thinking of getting a Nintendo DS



## Chester Copperpot (May 24, 2009)

What games would you recommend?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2009)

Get an R4 or whatever the equivalent is for the DSi (Acekard?).


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, Get an Acekard2i - This will support DS, DS Light and DSi
All the games you'll ever want are available on Torrents, Newgroups and certain ROM sites like... http://frozen-roms.in/


----------



## dweller (May 25, 2009)

Do buy it they're great machines, and get a flash card. 
I use cyclods.
If you get a dsi you'll need one that works with it.

try this thread for game recommendations
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=201382


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2009)

I haven't played mine in ages, but yes, as everyone else says get an R4 card or equivalent.


----------



## geminisnake (May 25, 2009)

I play mine daily   Just as well I don't have a job. Thanks for reminding me I need to visit gamefaqs


----------



## Callum91 (May 26, 2009)

Pokémon Platinum , best RPG on the DS if you ask me ( yes I'm aware its Pokémon ).


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2009)

the ds is one of man's greatest achievements.

congratulations.


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2009)

Zelda - phantom hourglass!  Mario Kart!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> the ds is one of man's greatest achievements.
> 
> congratulations.



this /\/\


----------



## dweller (May 27, 2009)

I like to play calming puzzle games before bed
like 
Slitherlink
Picross and 
WordJong

Soul Bubbles is very soothing. 

For frantic colours and speedy block puzzle gameplay
 try Meteos.

New Super Mario Bros is great.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 28, 2009)

Got a DS lite yesterday and have to say I'm very impressed so far. I got a pre owned one though so no instructions :/.

Can you access the internet on them?


----------



## Pingu (May 28, 2009)

seriously though go the R4\ac\etc route

mrs pingu now has about 2-3 thousand games (all on two cds).


----------



## holteman (May 28, 2009)

mario kart... that alone is worth buying it for


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 28, 2009)

Pingu said:


> seriously though go the R4\ac\etc route
> 
> mrs pingu now has about 2-3 thousand games (all on two cds).



On the case


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Got a DS lite yesterday and have to say I'm very impressed so far. I got a pre owned one though so no instructions :/.
> 
> Can you access the internet on them?



yes you can.  There's even a browser.  I can't though cos my router uses the wrong type of encryption but google it.


----------



## dweller (May 31, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Got a DS lite yesterday and have to say I'm very impressed so far. I got a pre owned one though so no instructions :/.
> 
> Can you access the internet on them?



they're not very good for the internet, 
the dsi is probably better

the ds needed a ram pack which comes with the Opera browser cartridge.
You can get that extra ram if you buy a thing called a EZ Flash 3-in-1 expansion pack. 
It goes in the GBA slot. 
It provides RAM, ability to play downloaded GBA games from your flashcart  and 
 a rumble for certain games. 
Well worth getting along with a flash cart I would say.
Not for the browser though as that is still pretty shite...


----------

